# DES Exposure



## LanaW (May 13, 2008)

Could anyone help me with an ICD-9 code possible DES (diethylstilbestrol) exposure?   Please, please, please!!!


----------



## kellysarg21 (May 16, 2008)

Try V71.83.  This is what we have used in the past.  We use it so rarely that I had forgotten.  Hope this helps.


----------



## LanaW (May 16, 2008)

*Thanks!*


----------

